# New loft design - beginner



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I am in the planning stage for my new loft.
I'm starting with only 10 birds.
This will be a prisoner loft that can be modified in the future.
Please take a look and see if you can suggest any improvements.
The screen wall will face south and I live in Georgia.
The loft is 8' high (inside measurement)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the open air design...just two things, you may want to make the boxes 24 iches if you can, so they can fit two nest bowls in there, as the hen will move to the next bowl while the cock bird is still feeding the last young ones. also you may want to make some "weather sheilds" to put up over the hardware cloth for winter storms or ice storms on those occasions. do you have a place for the ybs?


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I have several thinsalite backed nylon tarps that I plan on customizing to fit the screen walls so that when winter comes to Georgia (usually a Thursday through Friday afternoon) I can just let them unroll and snap them in place from thier stored postions in the rafters. I have room to make the nest boxes bigger so I'll be sure to follow your advice.
I plan on starting with a few yb's.
I'm not dedicated on one particular breed yet and tend to adopt unwanted animals...Hence my collection of ugly, pound rescue dogs. LOL
If I had the cash to spend I'd rather build a 10x15 loft but with 2 children (Who are also thrilled about starting) I'll settle for this starter loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

randymcone said:


> I have several thinsalite backed nylon tarps that I plan on customizing to fit the screen walls so that when winter comes to Georgia (usually a Thursday through Friday afternoon) I can just let them unroll and snap them in place from thier stored postions in the rafters. I have room to make the nest boxes bigger so I'll be sure to follow your advice.
> I plan on starting with a few yb's.
> I'm not dedicated on one particular breed yet and tend to adopt unwanted animals...Hence my collection of ugly pound rescue dogs. LOL


oh I see, I think the pigeons will be happy in there, you want to makes sure though that you do not get too many cock birds and too few hens as they will fight for nest boxes and hens, so pairs are the way to go....good for you on the pound resuces...i bet they are sweet.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I had planned on trying to get a few M/F pairs at a time unless a single or un-sexed pair come up for adoption. 
I raised rollers and fantails when I was younger and had started with 4 breeding pairs. I planned on starting the same way this time unless, like I said a bird or birds needs a new home.
The great thing about this design is that it costs less than $200 to build from new material and I have room to build 4 more.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

randymcone said:


> I had planned on trying to get a few M/F pairs at a time unless a single or un-sexed pair come up for adoption.
> I raised rollers and fantails when I was younger and had started with 4 breeding pairs. I planned on starting the same way this time unless, like I said a bird or birds needs a new home.
> The great thing about this design is that it costs less than $200 to build from new material and I have room to build 4 more.


I think you will do very well and they will have a nice home...when do you plan to start?


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Starting the loft this weekend. Should take just a weekend(Painting included)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

randymcone said:


> Starting the loft this weekend. Should take just a weekend(Painting included)


great! you must share pics if you can...we loooove pics...


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Will do. I sent you a PM as well. Thanks for the advice. I welcome any wisdom anyone can offer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like you're off to a good start and have done your homework. Starting with some young birds is a very good idea......that way, for the time being, you won't have prisoners and you can teach the youngsters to trap and stay at your loft. Most folks that have pigeons wind up with prisoners in spite of all they do, because there's always that special one that you don't want to loose or someone offers you some birds that you can't say no too........and there you have it. Prisoners. LOL
Trying to get "pairs" in young birds is a big IF....because it's almost impossible to sex young pigeons, but if they are raised in the loft together from youngsters, it shouldn't be much of a problem.......not for a while anyway.
Good luck and yea....we'll NEED to see pictures. We're picture addicts I believe.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There is a chance that a prisoner can escape without double doors. You said that this is your prisoner loft right? I have this single door and one of my old bird (2 years old) smarted me and escaped. I was blocking the door with my body, but it went to my head, then my shoulder and finally escaped. Luckily for me it didn't went far and came back. That was exhilarating I'll tell you! That bird smarted me 3 times more by going between my leg and the other by flying waist size. Take care!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

randymcone said:


> I am in the planning stage for my new loft.
> I'm starting with only 10 birds.
> This will be a prisoner loft that can be modified in the future.
> Please take a look and see if you can suggest any improvements.
> ...


Hi Randy!

Where in Georgia are you? I am in Canton, about 30 minutes north of Atlanta. I would love to touch base sometime. Drop me a line and maybe we can get together.

As for you loft, I think it looks good. Just remember that with pigeons, 10 birds will quickly become 100 if you are not careful!

Best of luck and let me know if I can help in any way.

Dan


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I've made a few modifications based on all of your suggestions.
I've increased the size of the nest boxes and rotated them to a side wall to eliminate the issue of a draft or bad weather blowing directly into the nests and I've decided to add castors to the bottom of the Feed/Water/Storage cabinet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to say I really like this loft, great for Ga....very ecomomical and I like the fact that it is an open air type....hmmm I think I will show this to my hubby if you don't mind.


----------



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

If you make it 8 ft tall inside, it is really hard to catch the birds. I have homers and to crate them for a toss I have to catch them. I have found that the top needs to be where they cannot fly over your arms. 

Good Luck
John


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Slippery,
I've considered that and it's been mentioned by others.
I have an advantage..... I'm 6'4".......An eight foot roof isn't an issue. LOL
Thank you though. I appreciate it.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I like the open air design...just two things, you may want to make the boxes 24 iches if you can, so they can fit two nest bowls in there, as the hen will move to the next bowl while the cock bird is still feeding the last young ones. also you may want to make some "weather sheilds" to put up over the hardware cloth for winter storms or ice storms on those occasions. do you have a place for the ybs?


I made revisions on your original drawing... your second design would work too. Just make sure you don't place your nest boxes too high or it will be very hard to clean.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

slipperyd12 said:


> If you make it 8 ft tall inside, it is really hard to catch the birds. I have homers and to crate them for a toss I have to catch them. I have found that the top needs to be where they cannot fly over your arms.
> 
> Good Luck
> John


I have a 6 ft high loft, and Im short 5'2 so i had some prob. catching birds...i now get them before sunrise right off the perch, go back to bed and wait for sunrise to take them off for the toss. I have to use a step latter, but a tall man would have no probs reaching...sounds like he is a tall fellow so he may be fine.....


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

*Updated design*

I've updated my design and have actually started building.
The floor plan is 8'x6' with an exterior 4'x2'x7' aviary.
Thanks to all of you for the tips and help.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Well what do you know , that's a nice & cozy loft...When are you building it? I want to see the read deal when you're done okay?...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

personally I would make the nest boxes lower
I made that mistake myself and am paying for it
when you have to clean the nest box its hard to do that on your tippy toes


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> personally I would make the nest boxes lower
> I made that mistake myself and am paying for it
> when you have to clean the nest box its hard to do that on your tippy toes


Buy you a stool to stand on. I've got one in both lofts. The birds LIKE to be higher up. The lower the top nest box is, the closer to the floor the bottom one is and a bird in a bottom box close to the floor CAN and WILL think the whole darn floor belongs to him. Been there, done that.........LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Thats terrific! where can you find a long window like that one?, you must show us pics as you go along, very cool.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Thats terrific! where can you find a long window like that one?, you must show us pics as you go along, very cool.


Probably at the WINDOW STORE!!! LOL


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Probably at the WINDOW STORE!!! LOL


Then If I was him I would just go to the loft store and get the loft! lol 

Ace


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ha ha...he he....knee slap....why did'nt I think of that...lol...


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I LOOOVE this final drawing!

My friend and I are just planning my new loft, and I think we are going to build this too!
A few alterations, like I think I will put a wire floor under the little extended aviary part, I'm worried about a wet floor when it rains. We are trying to figure out what to do when it rains - drape a tarp over the extension to keep the loft dry? Have you worked that out?

Also, I am making it a little smaller, 6' at the tallest, with a 6' x 4' footprint (and the little extension being only 1' x 2). I can't wait! Thank you so much for posting this design! It's really great!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Buy you a stool to stand on. I've got one in both lofts. The birds LIKE to be higher up. The lower the top nest box is, the closer to the floor the bottom one is and a bird in a bottom box close to the floor CAN and WILL think the whole darn floor belongs to him. Been there, done that.........LOL


ahhhhhhh
LOL
so I guess it worked out for me anyway
no wonder the top box was the first taken


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Thats terrific! where can you find a long window like that one?, you must show us pics as you go along, very cool.


The entire loft is being built using left over material. Since the building boom came to a screetching halt there are construction sites all over with stacks of lumber sitting in unfinished skeletons of houses and the contractors are more than eager to be rid of it.
Total cash used for this project will be less than $50.

The long window is from a "sliding door pet access" It's a dog door that you wedge between a sliding door and the wall. We no longer use it and I took the frame apart and am mounting the glass in the loft.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> personally I would make the nest boxes lower
> I made that mistake myself and am paying for it
> when you have to clean the nest box its hard to do that on your tippy toes



I'm 6'4".
A 7'6" ceiling isn't much of a problem, the top nest box will only be 7' at it's top.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

karijo said:


> I LOOOVE this final drawing!
> 
> My friend and I are just planning my new loft, and I think we are going to build this too!
> A few alterations, like I think I will put a wire floor under the little extended aviary part, I'm worried about a wet floor when it rains. We are trying to figure out what to do when it rains - drape a tarp over the extension to keep the loft dry? Have you worked that out?
> ...


Thank you. I've actually thought about puting a wire floor in the aviary as well.
I have several Thinsulite backed tarps from a boat project from a few years ago and am having the guy who did my house boat weather shields make these tarps into rolled up walls that can be buttoned onto the screened areas of the loft during bad weather.

I'm wiring in an exterior light fixture that's directional, like the one below that can be fitted with heat bulbs that can be directed toward the nests and perch boxes to raise the temp on those 3 or 4 days in Georgia that it gets really cold.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

That rolling down tarp Idea, not a bad one, I wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

So, since you've started building, I don't suppose you've compiled any sort of materials list or any more detailed plans to help us poor sods with zero building experience... hehehe? I'm hoping to start on Sunday. How long do you think it will take you to build this loft? I bet yours is going to look fantastic!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> That rolling down tarp Idea, not a bad one, I wish I would have thought of that.


Yea, but that wouldn't be as good for your aviary. His loft has sides, and he would just be using the tarps for the openings. You said you were going to put up wood. That would be more protection during the winter. You wouldn't want the tarps all around. And he lives in Georgia.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

randymcone said:


> I've updated my design and have actually started building.
> The floor plan is 8'x6' with an exterior 4'x2'x7' aviary.
> Thanks to all of you for the tips and help.



very nice... what program are you using to create these loft design?


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi!

My pennys worth. Make sure the ventilation (system) in your loft is effective. This is of paramount importance - pigeons luv fresh air - not drafts.

Happy construction, regards!

white flight ZA


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon coop*



randymcone said:


> I am in the planning stage for my new loft.
> I'm starting with only 10 birds.
> This will be a prisoner loft that can be modified in the future.
> Please take a look and see if you can suggest any improvements.
> ...


pigeons like sunlight,ie windows,,not extreme hot or cold-moderate temperatures,,,ventilation-.,shelving,.my exercise containment area is 10ftx4ftx4ft,.with perch shelving and a spa with several feed and watering stations,,.keep in mind the ease of cleaning for which will make it easier for you and healthier for them,..oh, my coop is 4ftx4ftx4ft attatched to the exercise frame,with window,slider window and three access doors 2ftx4ft,,with 6ft.clearance underneath the structure,..my own creation,..have fun ,sincerely james waller


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> very nice... what program are you using to create these loft design?



Google Sketch- it's free online.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can't wait to see it built, it is such a cute nice loft.....thanks for the info on the google downlode, thats cool....


----------

